# Jumping music in Windows media player and iTunes



## gh256 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a problem when I am listning to music it skips a second like I am running something on the hard drive, but when the only think I am doing is the music.

I have a

HP Pavilion Entertainment PC (Laptop)

1.6GHz Core2 due
2GB RAM

I have 2 hard disks, one windows runs off and the other for pc backup and storage. I though I could solve the problem by moving the music to the second hard drive as windows does not usally use it but the music is still skipping, it is not a massive jump but is noticable and anoying.

Please help

Glenn


----------



## gh256 (Jan 21, 2007)

Seems it is just iTunes that makes it jump, windows media is ok.

Odd


----------



## gh256 (Jan 21, 2007)

Possible solution found

http://www.mp3.com/news/stories/1826.html

Seems to work for me (if your quicktime setup is different pick safe mode audio)


----------

